# 2004 Summit Treestands



## MATHEWS:SHOOTER (Nov 2, 2003)

Anybody hear what Summit has new in their line up for 2004 ?


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Not yet, but for anyone near one of the Gander Moutain stores I have news. Staring tomorrow all treestands go on sale at 50% off. That means a Summit Viper XLS will be $115. For those looking to upgrade that's almost a steal. X-mas is coming.


----------



## MARKA88 (Mar 13, 2003)

A friend of mine said that he thinks he saw an ad for a titanium stand. This has to be a stong and light stand.


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

a Ti stand? Now that's gotta be expensive... esp compared to aluminum!!! I don't see it happening.. or if it does it will be priced out of the market.


----------



## MARKA88 (Mar 13, 2003)

I also thought of it being expensive. But if they did make one at at about $350 to $450 I bet people would buy it. OL' man has a couple of models from 379 to 450.


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

I know that Ti has to be welded in a sealed enclosure and special equipment is needed. I used to work in automotive aftermarket industry and a SS exhaust would cost $400.. and a Ti exhaust would cost $800-1000 or more. Aluminum is much cheaper material and easier to work with.


----------



## f1b32oPTic (Nov 17, 2003)

ol man stands makes a ti version ant it cost in the $450 range...weight limit 250lbs.


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

But is 5# worth an extra $200-250? To some it may be... but I guess I'm not that old yet. I remember when I thought that $150-200 tree stands were expensive.


----------



## n2archery (Feb 24, 2003)

*n2archery*

I heard the TI was on the way as well.


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

I would like mine to be helium filled so all I have to do is tie a string to it and tow it to my tree like one of those helium balloons you had when you were a kid. (please no "I was too poor to have a helium balloon" stories either) I'm lazy and don't want to carry my stand.


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

Next step after that will be a adjustable helium bladder so you can make your treestand "self climbing" as well.


----------



## Rangeball (Sep 30, 2003)

Isn't titanium heavier than aluminum, asuming equal sized objects? I'm pretty sure it is.

Perhaps because it's stronger you could use less material, but I think you'd be about equal in stand weight for the same stated weight limit, with the titanium stand being slightly less bulky... And as stated, very expensive.

I read an article a while back where they interviewed owners of stand companies about what they thought the future held. Several stated space age polymers would give us stands half the weight of current aluminum, but the adhesive technology wasn't up to par yet. Apparently the glue is the weak link...


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

I am with you punch master...If I know I could get helium in my stand and stay I would try it.... My shoulders are not like they used to be....


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

Range ball I believe your right about weight It is about the same weight as aluminum + or - a little but it is stronger than aluminum but not really worth the x-tra $$$$$. Havoc


----------



## qkdraw (Sep 25, 2003)

I strap 30# to my ol'man to get SOME exercise before I climb,eat breakfast,talk on the walkie talkie,eat more...smoke..take nap..get up and stretch...finish food..get down and meet up with other fat a$$s!  I like summit and have older model that still is the most stable one I own. Making the climbers lighter and lighter is going to be difficult. Some companies have tried but few have caught on. My experience is they get unstable.


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

f1b32oPTic said:


> *ol man stands makes a ti version ant it cost in the $450 range...weight limit 250lbs. *


Show me someone that has one. Brother in law ordered one and it hasn't arrived yet. Problems with welding so I'm told.

Ordered in July.

Thanx, but I'll stick with my summit's


----------



## 8ptbuck (Dec 5, 2003)

Just got me a summit goliath climber.
This is the first climber I have ever had, and it is nice, I really feel safe and very comfortable in it. I have lower back problems , and recovering from a ruptured disk and nerve damage, but no problems with the goliath. What I really like is the seating , very comfortable. And the stand is easy to use.
The goliath goes up to 350# range, not that I am that big , but more roomier.


----------



## crackshot (Dec 4, 2003)

*titanium*

Titanium is heavier than aluminum and alot more expensive. The only advantage that it will carry over aluminum is the fact that it can handle alot of stress. I rather have an aluminum stand thats braced good.
CRACKSHOT


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

Yes.. which means that you can use less of it and still be as strong or stronger than aluminum... therefor making it lighter.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

I have titanium rods and pins in my back, originally they used stainless steel, this is stronger. I sure hope titanium is stronger than aluminum


----------



## cloquet (Jan 12, 2004)

I would love to see Summit use a belt instead of the cable. That would be worth more to me than titanium.


----------

